# 'nother opinion thread... I think I've found 'The one'



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

AHahahah

http://www.seransilpoodles.com/index.htm 

This is the breeder I am looking at, She's fairly close by that I could maybe have a mentor if I go the show route, or atleast *try* the show route. she feeds the same diet, minimal vax's, health tests and puppies stick around for a minimum of 8 weeks, which I am hoping would mean 10-12 weeks wouldnt be too bad. I have yet to contact her but I will.

What are everyones thoughts.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I do not know the breeder but they look reputable. 

If you do go the show route it will be good if this breeder is willing to mentor you. I hope everything works out for you they breed some nice looking poodles.


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats what I wanted to hear! Yay!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

At a glance, looks pretty good (very pretty dogs!) Definitely worth further investigation. Some questions I personally would ask (I would ask these of all breeders):

- Where do the dogs live? I count 17 dogs listed on the website, so I would want to know if they live in a kennel or in the home.
- Where are the pups raised? What socializing and exposure is done during their first 8 weeks? How long do they stay with the mother?
- How many litters do they have in an average year?
- What kind of health guarantee/ support do they offer once you have taken the pup home with you?

And on the health side, I would check that any dogs that are bred are listed here: http://www.offa.org Don't take any breeder's word for it, always check for yourself that the full testing has been done and passed.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> At a glance, looks pretty good (very pretty dogs!) Definitely worth further investigation. Some questions I personally would ask (I would ask these of all breeders):
> 
> - Where do the dogs live? I count 17 dogs listed on the website, so I would want to know if they live in a kennel or in the home.
> - Where are the pups raised? What socializing and exposure is done during their first 8 weeks? How long do they stay with the mother?
> ...


I agree


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

I will confirm this with them but I believe that they foster out dogs aswell as there is abother person/family that also uses the name and they all work together. 
I will ask all of those other questions. It doesnt appear to be many litters and they breed for themselves first. the OFFA website does say that they have health tested now to check on the rescent dogs that they're breeding. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Good luck! It's so exciting talking to breeders about a possible pup.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I would probably send someone to buy from this breeder. They clearly do things to prove their breeding stock and they seem to do their testing (at least the couple of dogs I looked up on OFA).

How serious are you about wanting to show? If you really want to show, you might wait until they have a litter where both dam and sire are finished dogs and where either the dam or sire has produced a Champion dog.

Also, if you want to do performance, you might want to pass on their "Sage" litter. There is something very funny about the way she jumps. Google "agility poodle" and compare her jumping to other poodles.


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow! She looks like she jumps like a deer. eek...
I'm not allowed to add to the 'pack' until atleast January (as per husband) so a 'Sage' pup isn't as likely, but I will keep that in the back of my mind.

Confirmation is not as big on my mind, where sporting is.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Sage had an unfortunate accident at the age of 5 months. and had to have 2 toes amputated from one of her back feet. As a result she could not achieve a conformation title. Sage loves agility and will continue competing in that as well as obedience. She is proud of her children from 2 litters who are continuing her legacy in the show ring. 

this may expalain on why she jumps funny good luck on your future pup


----------

